# Update on Hercules hemangio diagnosis



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting the update. I am so sorry to hear that the result to Hercules biopsy were positive. Good luck with kicking the hemangio's Butt! It's so very great to hear that Hercules first round of chemo went well. Keep up the good work Hercules! Give your Hercules a special big hug from me!

What is the prognosis?*


*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wishing all the best to Hercules, including little pieces of steak and baby vanilla ice cream cones. Did your vet put him on a "cancer diet" that starves the cancer by limiting carbs and upping protien?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy to hear that Hercules' chemo went well!!! Hopefully he'll continue to handle it well.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and Hercules!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wishing all the best to Hercules, including little pieces of steak and baby vanilla ice cream cones. Did your vet put him on a "cancer diet" that starves the cancer by limiting carbs and upping protien?


I've heard of this diet, but I'm not sure there's substantive literature that backs it up. The only direct study of "cancer starving" (i.e., low protein) I've read was of some surprising success in breast cancer patients, but they weren't able to reproduce the results in a larger study.

There are some interesting new studies out on certain foods that may inhibit cancer growth, but it's not as simple as going low carb/high protein.

I'm always curious about this, though, since I plan to have multiple Goldens at a time for at least the next 40 years, which sadly means I will probably cope with cancer at least a few more times. It's certainly possible that there's new literature on low carb cancer diets I simply haven't read yet, and even if there's no literature proving it yet, that doesn't mean it doesn't work.


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hercs prognosis is good according to his doctor. He had a very small tumor on his spleen and spleen was not enlarged. The doctor checked his liver and kidneys and found no evidence that the cancer had spread. Thank you for prayers and I will keep everybody posted


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Special diet*

Hercs doctor never mentioned anything beyond regular diet. His next chemo treatment is December 9 and I will ask about information during his visit. Any little bit helps :crossfing


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Continued prayers and good thoughts for Hercules!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Continuing prayers for Herc and thankful today that he's doing well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Healing thoughts and prayers are coming your way. I love his name.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers for your Hercules and you. 

I asked our dog's oncologist about a special diet and he pretty much dismissed them as not helpful for hemangiosarcoma. We did end up changing his diet after a suspected anal sac cancer was found during a rectal exam but he didn't enjoy that food as much and we switched him back because he needed to eat and maintain his weight. He did recommend we add some B vitamins to his diet to help increase his RBC/hematocrit levels.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SBennett*

SBennett

Praying that Hercules is doing well.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Love is the best medicine for a dog who is sick. Hoping for the best results for your boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just sending some healing thoughts to Hercules, hope he is doing ok.


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Another update on Hercules cancer battle*

Just wanted to update everyone on how Hercules is doing. He goes for his third round of chemo bright and early Thursday morning. He has handled chemo very well and he has retained his super sweet and lovable personality throughout this whole ordeal. He had an extra special Christmas with all kinds of gifts and treats . We very much appreciate all the advice, prayers, and well wishes we have received from everyone on this forum.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Hercules in our thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs for Hercules. So glad to hear he is doing well. You go boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking on Hercules and praying, I hope he is doing well.


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Another update on Hercules hemangio battle*

Just wanted to update everyone on how Hercules is doing. He is almost to the three month mark from when he was diagnosed. I am happy to say he is doing very well. He is going for his fourth chemo treatment tomorrow and so far all his blood test have come back normal! We will be celebrating his eight birthday on Sunday and we are celebrating with a special cake and a few of his four legged buddies. As with everyone on this forum I am extremely attached to Hercules and the thought of losing him tears my heart out. When I feel discouraged I read the posts that everyone has sent to us and it brightens my day. Thanks again to everyone who have offered prayers and advice. You will never know how much it is appreciated.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to read Hercules is doing well. Wishing him a very happy birthday on Sunday!!! Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's such good news! Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am happy to read that Hercules is doing so well on his treatments and is enjoying life to its fullest! My thoughts go out to you and him. It never hurts doing the cancer diet with him. My Penny has been on it for over two years along with the other treatments, and has long out lived the vets expectations. I believe it slows things down.


----------

